# Driving route from Melaque to Matehuala



## mazatman (Apr 20, 2008)

Any advice on the easiest driving route between these points? I'd like to do it in one day and avoid downtown Guad. All the maps I look at have HWY 80 stopping outside Guad. and starting up again on the other side of the city. Any advice on what exits to look for around Guad. or would it be easier to go via Colima and avoid Guad.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

*Route*

Unless you want the long, scenic route, either of your choices (80 or 54) will take you past Guadalajara via the southern section of the 'periferico'.
You will see good signs for Mexico and should follow them to the Autopista. It will split around 20 Km east of Guadalajara and you will want to follow the signs for Lagos de Moreno, etc. which will keep you on 80 to San Luis Potosi and then, northward to Matehuala.


----------



## mazatman (Apr 20, 2008)

That sounds pretty simple, thanks!


----------

